# Best dog supplement



## Dedfishdontfloat (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm trying to supplement my dog's food with the best product available. I've always given him Missing Link, with great results. Recently on an outing to my local pet store, I noticed a new supplement called Showstopper. I was wondering if anybody had any experience with it, and if they could recommend any other great supplements, especially for senior dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Supplements aren't usually necessary for a dog who is fed a high-quality diet. There may be special needs calling for a supplement (such as arthritis or skin issues). What do you need from a supplement?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Willowy is right, most healthy dogs shouldn't need extra supplementation. But, I have some seniors and a young adult with a heart murmur, so I do supplement. My male has luxating patellas, my senior Cavalier had a bout with anemia recently, and my senior Mixed Breed had some urinary issues so I do use extra supplements. I like to give a whole food supplement like Missing Link for vitamins and immunity help, plus fish/salmon oil and any condition specific supplements (like glucosamine, coq10, etc.). I used Showstopper for a short while a long time ago. It didn't do harm, but I didn't think it made a difference either. I have used Solid Gold Seameal. Imho, it did stop Stella's stool eating at the time. I think it's the enzymes (has Prozyme) in it that helped with that. One of my favorite whole food supps. is Wholistic Pet Canine Joint Mobility. It has vits/mins/enzymes/probiotics/glucosamine and other things that I like to give my dogs. I also love their salmon oil. Nupro is another favorite of alot of people. I've tried Dinovite, but I'm not too sure about it. I also love this company called Springtime, Inc. that has some excellent whole food supps. They have one called Longevity that has a good rep. and a chewable called Fresh Factors that has a good rep., too. Here is a good site to check into that has some suggestions on using supplements.....www.dogaware.com. I hope this has helped and given you some suggestions to start with.


----------



## LisaM (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been using Wholistic Canine Complete for my 6 year old dog and I saw an improvement in her coat condition after about a month's use. I don't supplement the puppy's diet yet. I know people say that if the dog is eating a good diet then it should be enough, but after watching her coat get dull and brittle from feeding her a raw diet I thought I better get something that would add whatever it is that she is missing. She is still on raw btw, I put the Canine Complete powder in a half cup of yogurt.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I use the multi from the Cedyl M ppl called 'Vita Sure', & fish oil for their coat. I know that some say that they don't need it with a good food but I like to supplement them just in case so they don't miss anything. I haven't seen anything negative come of it. But I have noticed that their coats, eyes & even their nails are brighter for it lol. I also mix plain yogurt into their nightly food.

So in short will I be hurting them? Will I be Getting in the way' of the food's job?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

The only suppliments we give is a probiotic & glucosamine - probiotic because Skyler has fiber responsive colitis & Chloe kept picking up giardia very easy. No issues with either dog since on probiotic the past almost 1.5yrs. Glucosamine because Chloe LOVES to run and Skyler loves his frisbee & jumping for it, want to help ensure joint health. Other than that what they get is all within their diet.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Will the supplement im giving hurt them now that they are on TOTW? It would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## pharrison05 (Nov 30, 2011)

We're currently using a multivitamin for our 7 year old rescue - Bully Max Dog Supplements, it's similar to nuvet plus. Also we're using buffalo blue dog food as well. We've had great results with this combo. Also, we use Merrick's before grain sometimes as well.. this is also an excellent dog food


----------



## RandomMusing (Nov 19, 2011)

I have two 5 month olds, a chi and a chi / terrier mix. They eat totw with ziwipeak as a topper. I also add a scoop of nupro and a squirt of salmon oil once a day to their food.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

When the dogs were on kibble they got fish oil. Max got taurine and carnitine for a while due to concerns about heart health and seizures. Sassy got a human joint supplement for about a decade, worked wonders.


----------



## iq002 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, recently I met an excellent deal – I discovered that GREEN SUPREME sells its Barley Power for Dogs for $3/bottle instead of $17.99 as it is on their website http://greensupreme.net/OurProducts.htm 
Don’t purchase it through their site – better call them 1-800-358-0777, or 724-946-9057 and tell that you need DogJeck for $3 instead of $18. If they have not sold it to all their friends, yet, ))) they may still be selling it with that low price because of the close expiration date… If they won’t sell it to you – contact me – I can easily share, since I couldn’t sustain and now have quite a good storage of these pills. )))
Andrew
Skype: designDV
Mail form: http://MAIL.designDV.com


----------

